

Amazon Is Data Mining Reviewers’ Personal Relationships - JoshTriplett
http://consumerist.com/2015/07/06/amazon-is-data-mining-reviewers-personal-relationships/#

======
JoshTriplett
This article shows a key problem with not revealing how Amazon thinks it knows
this information: when Amazon gets it wrong, there's no recourse.

